
Show HN: Make money interviewing candidates - casper345
https://gatekeeper-frontend.herokuapp.com/
======
nikajon_es
Questions:

1\. How do. you vet the vetters (or make sure they are any good)? 2\. How do
you assure that they actually vet? (I see how one could just always
reject/accept candidates without really thinking about it and get $80 for
effort of just clicking yes/no.)

~~~
casper345
I was thinking this too as a chicken and egg issue.

My propose solution is having "guildmasters" who somewhat manages each role.
Making sure they are not scamming. These people I would know/vet in the
beginning as people willing to do this initial work. Also implementing reviews
for a vetter so that the vetter is held accountable.

Another solution is having the ability to hire multiple vetters to get
multiple vet layers. Still will be cheaper than hiring an agency.

------
petervandijck
Despite the other commenters, I think it's a great service (with some
competitors already existing) and there's a market for it.

You can probably find your first few customers if you fix your landing page.
(Fix the spelling mistakes, get a real domain.)

------
zubairq
This already exists, it is called a job agency

------
catchmeifyoucan
I like the domain

